# Ready2Rout



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Has anyone here tried a Ready2Rout fence? It's expensive, but it really appeals to me as a beginner.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

patlaw said:


> Has anyone here tried a Ready2Rout fence? It's expensive, but it really appeals to me as a beginner.
> 
> Ready2Rout YouTube Video


Hmmm! Interesting, but a little pricey at first glance. If you are into gadgets it would be fun to play with. However, for the $600 you could be well on your way to doing so much more with an INCRA.

Electronics and computers will eventually cause you some problems. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, everyone should work with what they are most comfortable with. With that said, you could by a router table with a lift for less money; if you tried the "Keep it simple" method of routing you could have a lot of really high quality bits for the same money. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I think the fence is a very cool idea but I'd just bite the bullet and buy a cnc router table and be done with it before I'd invest in that .
I'm sure I'll more than happy with my Incra


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

agree w/ Bill....


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I'm sure I'll more than happy with my Incra


If you ever get it built. :wink: Get beezee on dat thang!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Also agree with the comments about the electronics. Chips and sensors fail, software becomes outdated, parts could become unavailable, etc. A manual fence will never have any of that happen. If you are just getting started then use the money you save to buy some good how to books, like Bill Hylton's Router Magic, or buy some bits or another tool that you need really badly.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> If you ever get it built. :wink: Get beezee on dat thang!


True , very true


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

The software and electronics don't intimidate me. That's what I did/do for a living for a long time. The ease with which dovetails can be cut is amazing. Nevertheless, I do appreciate the input!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Man's got to do what man's got to do! 
It is your money ,you earned it you get to spend it anyway you want , just make sure you give us a review when you're done. Good Luck.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Semipro said:


> Man's got to do what man's got to do!
> It is your money ,you earned it you get to spend it anyway you want , just make sure you give us a review when you're done. Good Luck.


I'm not there yet! It would be fun to see one in person to see if it's real or hype. Gimmicks don't always work as well in person as they do on a YouTube video.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Go to Rockler Store and have them demonstrate it for you.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow! That's a snazzy set up. That could be a nice toy to play with.

I am just guessing that they made sure the fence is perpendicular to the miter slot.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Semipro said:


> Go to Rockler Store and have them demonstrate it for you.


I wish we had a Rockler store.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the Rockler table and fence which has served me very well. The plates are available for just about every router. You can get a fair amount of routing gear for that kind of money. Recently I bought the Sommerfeld DVD set and really like the way Marc's table worked, with a fence that has a changable center opening that just snaps in. He also has matched sets of door and joint making bits you should at least know about. Matched sets mean you can quickly switch from one bit to another. If you use their quick set jig, you get very easy and accurate setup. He also works with the good side down, so making great doors is surprisingly easy and accurate. Look up some of his videos on Youtube and at his website, sommerfeldtools.com.

If you don't have a woodworking store nearby, I'd consider making a special trip once in awhile, particularly before buying something expensive. Being able to look at the gear up close will help you choose wisely. A lot of specialty store personnel who actually do woodworking are really helpful, and many have demos and classes on weekends. The people you meet at the demos can turn you on to local sources of material as well. I have to drive 120 miles round trip to get to my closest Rockler, further for other stores and to get good hardwood. The guys at Rockler (and one woman) are all experienced woodworkers and often suggest just the right solution.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

So... sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but I'm thinking of one of these Ready2Rout/Lift set-ups. I've been looking into CNC machines and have decided to wait a bit, but this is doable. I KNOW it's pricey... but so are most other decent things. I am on my 2nd Incra router fence (or maybe 3rd), going back several years, and I have an Incra router lift in my Unisaw's extension table, so I've already spent too much on such things. 

I REALLY TRIED to make the Incra Pattern thing work - and just couldn't get my head around it. And the Leigh Jig - through several iterations... and I really haven't been happy with that, either. The Ready2Rout/Lift thing looks pretty simple/slick. I could drop it into the same place that my Incra lift is, take off the Incra fence, and off we go. 

My only concerns with it are that you can't do custom spacing on joints (to leave space to cut off the lid of a box, for example), and that the promised additional apps don't seem to be happening (I think they folded them into the unit when they offered the combined fence/lift), and that, since it's been out a couple of years, I don't want to plop down some money just to have it updated immediately. Nextwave DID, as they promised when I was looking into this a while ago, finally start an owner's forum for their products, but not many people have been using it. There haven't been ANY software updates to the thing in a while. Not a good sign...

I guess looking into CNCs got me thinking about this fence again. As Stumpy Nubs said in his video review of it a couple of months ago, "This is what would happen if a CNC machine and a router table meet, fall in love, have an honorable courtship, and then have a child, it would be this." 



 and 



 for using it on dovetail joints. 

Aside from the odd visual images, I think he's right. Having limited time for this hobby means my skill set can be challenged. Having a machine help with the accuracy part seems ideal. Any thoughts? 

Thanks! Larry


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, don't know if I'm fortunate, cheap, broke, or what. My shopmade router plates just pop out, no lift needed - or wanted for that matter. Don't do anything I would want to use a fence on with my router - and don't forsee anything - and if I did, figure a chunk of 2X4 will do fence duty just fine. 

Anyway, if I ever do decide I need a full-time router fence, I'll just do like usual - I'll make one, with all the features I want, because the store bought ones never quite suit my wants/needs. This way I get just what I want, and not what someone else thinks I want. Plus, if I think it needs anything changed/added/subtracted, I won't feel guilty when I redo it. And, if nothing else, it's always more fun making something on your own, rather than buying it.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for responding... 

We're on different ends of the spectrum, I guess. I work at a 60-70/week job, so when I DO have some free time to pursue this hobby, I really don't want to take time making tools - I'd rather buy them and get to work actually making something - and I also think it's more fun buying something well-made and well-thought out, rather than something I'd throw together. I surprise myself every once in a while, but not usually. I get one day off a week, and more often than not, I don't even get that - the life of a minister in a church with a staff of 35 people and several hundred people to deal with. 

I'm also into computers and software, so the merging together of the two seems pretty cool. 

I think you misunderstand what the router lift is for - if you want to cut a dado 1/2" deep (or whatever depth), set it to 1/2" and it moves the bit up to 1/2". Precisely. Every time. I have a router lift now in my table - you crank it up until you get close to 1/2", make a test cut, adjust, make another cut, adjust, and then you're good. Oh, but I'm out of time for woodworking - but I got the depth set right - (2 weeks later) - "What was I making? And where is that 1/2" bit? Oh - it's in the router in the table - is it set to the right depth?" Welcome to my life as a woodworker. Using it for dados, dovetail joints and finger joints sounds pretty cool and helpful to me. 

I imagine I just don't have time to develop the skills necessary for real woodworking, so I rely on tools to do too much for me. I am actually looking forward to getting a full-on CNC as well - and no, I don't want to build my own (I know a lot of people do). 

Larry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@LDBecker..

Larry, save yourself a lot of time and futzing... 
this works on depth and set back...
it's called a TREND Router Depth Gauge - Metric/Imperial...
comes in digital too...

.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

Stick486 - 

Got one of those - in digital, of course - and I do use it for some things while the router is in the table. But when using a router on, say, a Leigh Jig for dovetails, this isn't going to help. 

Of course there are many ways to come at measurements and settings. I'm pretty sure I've tried them all, and somewhere along the way I've learned to do a few things. I'm not a complete dufus (well, sometimes i am). 

I guess I was hoping to hear from someone who actually had the Ready2Rout/lift to see if it was something useful/helpful. It just looks cool, and is in the vein of CNC routing, and actually can do some things difficult to do on a CNC. 

Just looking for some conversation on this. 

Larry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use it to set depth of cut on my Leigh...
but I haven't a ready2rout...


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

I thought I was getting the Leigh Jig sorted out until they came up with the variable bushing thing - fouled me up. I understand the concept, but I don't need another variable in the process... I have some DT joints that came out ok, but most I look at and wonder why I bothered. 

Again - I'm ok when I get in a zone and can put some relatively contiguous blocks of time in on a project. It doesn't happen as frequently as I would hope. I just finished last week my "eternal porch project" - I started 10 months ago... taking the old tile off, leveling the concrete, getting a tile saw (damaged in shipping, mfg sent a part, sent another part, finally replaced the tile saw - blew through my 2 weeks of vacation plus another 2 weeks), putting the moisture barrier down, putting the new tile on (learning to cut tile!), ordering decent redwood, put in posts, balusters and railing - 10 months. It should have been three weeks, four at the top. And this was not a big porch!!! Maybe 8x15. This is how projects go in my schedule/life. 

I'm trying to finish a bench out of maple to match the design of my bedroom set. My Festool Domino broke an internal gear and started breaking $35 cutters - thought it was me, and I gave up. Finally got it fixed (free even though it was out of warranty), and now am trying to get it done... part of which is remembering what the heck I was trying to do. 

So... the concept of having something that measures and cuts precisely... is kind of attractive to me. 

Getting tired - rambling.

Larry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sounds like you are decently tool equipped...

if you start threads on say your tile job (kinda late now) it's very possible that you could of picked up on some time savers and easier methods..
the brain trust here is second to none...

The VB... you could have painted on the barrier and been done in an hour or three...


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

Yup - decently equipped... 

I was doing the porch tile project as a learning exercise to get a sense of how to do it before I tackled my wife's bathroom tile project... SO glad I didn't start with that one. I really did learn a lot doing it - maybe a kitchen floor next... then a bathroom... 

I actually did spend some time in the John Bridge Tile forum and got some good advice there. It would never have occurred to me to come to a router forum for tile advice... silly me... I'll learn...

Just for fun, a not great pic of the finished job.

Larry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice out come...
nice work and attention to detail...
the John Bridge form is about as god as it gets for tile help...

but I gotta ask..
why ceramics and such a large tile..
what part of the country are you in???


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks- In California, near LAX. Tile is 12" square. Too big?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wet/damp ceramics can be major slippery...
the only traction you get is from grout lines w/ ceramics...
unless there is a traction coating (grit/unglazed/coarse surfaced/mica dust) on them...


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

These are porcelain, and have a nice texture... No issues with slipping. Triple checked the rating and type of tile- it has proven to be ok. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

in the pictures they look to be smooth...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Started helping my grandfather, he was what's called a master carpenter, before I started shop class in school, that was in the 4th grade. Yep, 4th grade, hand tools only, until the 9th grade. Got to use a power disc sander then, rest of the power tools in the 10th grade. Anyway, I not only don't need the fancy tools for what I do, I really don't want them. I can actually 'do' the fancy stuff, even with what I've got, just don't want to. But, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

After finishing my vacation travel for the summer (Norway), am back in SoCal and ordered the Ready2Rout/Lift package today from Woodcraft. Should be here in 10 days or so. Will report back as I get it installed and start working on it. 

While in Norway, I was introduced to "chip carving" by a relative of my wife... interesting stuff - may have to look into that. They carve ALMOST EVERYTHING that's made of wood in Norway. Pretty cool. Some of what I'd want to do with a CNC. Anyway, he gave me a 1' long carved spoon, and I promised to make him a box for his domino game ("Mexican Train"? Never heard of it, but it was fun, even though it sounds kind of politically incorrect). Picking out wood today - maybe walnut/cherry or walnut/zebra wood. Might be an interesting inaugural project for the R2R system... 

*Stick486* - on the tile job, I used something I learned about on the John Bridge tile forum - Ditra - it functions as a moisture barrier AND as an isolation barrier. I had some cracks in the concrete base that had transmitted to the tiles that were there before - this should help with that for the new tile. Ditra looks like orange waffles. Kind of cool, but takes A LOT of thinset (and a special kind - Ditraset preferred). It's used mostly in bathrooms. Pretty cool stuff. 

Larry


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, After reading all this, I'm happy you pulled the trigger on this device. Seems to me that the software is so specific to the tool that it really doesn't need updating, just access to a replacement circuit board in the future. I'm a pessimist on this kind of thing and would order one and keep it safe. I bet it is running on both flash memory and a simple microprocessor running Linux, so updates are not much of an issue.

I also think that it is better to use time making things than making jigs. I'm very curious about how this is working and would love to hear your review. Thanks for turning us all on to this device. Verrrrry interesting. I bet this whole process would make a good sermon about patience, due diligence and choosing sources of advice. You could also bring in a jointed piece for a visual aid.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement, Tom. I confess to going back and forth on it a bit, and was glad to have a couple of weeks of vacation to clear my head on this (and several other things - I guess that's a good use of vacation time!). It's a lot of money to spend on something you haven't seen in operation. Not much more, really, than the Incra lift and fence system that I already have and really don't like using. The concept of having something easily zero'd out and precisely positioned, and that does the math for you (including adding glue spacing) is appealing to my 62yr old, sometimes much too occupied brain. 

I happen to have a PC 890 router that I picked up 8 or 9 years ago, so I'll install that with the R2R lift. I hadn't used it much, and it was on sale at the time, so am glad to finally have a use for it. My main hand-held router is a Festool 1400 - it's a beast!

Sermon illustrations... sometimes I use my hobbies to illustrate a point. I have a 14' HD projection system in the church that I control with my iPad - and often my photography makes it into a message, especially Holy Land and Turkey pictures, but sometimes I'll make 50 5x7 prints with scripture on them on one of my pictures for the kids' message. I shoot and edit video quite a bit, so that pops in as well. I often make wood projects for our Advent/Christmas craft faire projects for the kids to work on (my wife: "Can you make 50 manger scenes, complete with all the characters, for free, in two weeks?" me: "Of course!"). I use a plumb bob for a sermon illustration when that text from Amos 7 comes up in the preaching lectionary... I'll think about joinery and preaching... hmmm... how things fit together? Making careful choices that determine how things work out? We'll see...

Larry


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@LDBecker Nice reply. I sometimes need to think things over at length before choosing.

One of the things I teach is the difference between deciding and choosing. The root of decide means to kill the alternative while choosing means to select freely among all alternatives, after consideration. I also see life as an ongoing series of choice points. At any moment, you get to make a choice, independent of prior choices. So, will you make a choice in line with one principle, or another? One of the people I most admire is Billy Graham and his son, Franklin. At every choice point, I see these two as selecting the action that is most consistent with Christ's principles. Sure, people make mistakes, but the whole point of the New Testament is forgiveness, so you CAN move on despite poor choices in the past. I am barely religious at all, but it doesn't take belief to see the scheme of things.

Looking forward to hearing about the new tool.

Just noticed you are in Southern California. Where are you pastor? I live in the high desert, but come down the hill from time to time. I'd enjoy hearing your sermon sometime. Do you record and podcast them or put them on YouTube? Tom


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> @LDBecker Nice reply. I sometimes need to think things over at length before choosing.
> 
> One of the things I teach is the difference between deciding and choosing. The root of decide means to kill the alternative while choosing means to select freely among all alternatives, after consideration. I also see life as an ongoing series of choice points. At any moment, you get to make a choice, independent of prior choices. So, will you make a choice in line with one principle, or another? One of the people I most admire is Billy Graham and his son, Franklin. At every choice point, I see these two as selecting the action that is most consistent with Christ's principles. Sure, people make mistakes, but the whole point of the New Testament is forgiveness, so you CAN move on despite poor choices in the past. I am barely religious at all, but it doesn't take belief to see the scheme of things.
> 
> ...




Hi, Tom - I'm Sr. Pastor at Trinity Lutheran Church and School in Hawthorne - near LAX. I have posted many of my sermon videos on my YouTube channel - look under Lawrence Becker to find me. I have had some software issues with our video recorder so I haven't been recording all my sermons, but many of them. I add in the graphics that I use in my delivery into the videos - takes a bit of time... And the recording software quit working correctly (an Apple problem, I understand), so I've been trying some different options - with limits success. 
I'm barely religious, too... Organized religion can be so odd... And it can be SO misused as a way to control or manipulate people. I try to just take care of people and point them in a healthy direction. Been doing it for 38 years... 22 in this church/school.

Note: sorry for so much off-topic stuff... Now back to our regularly scheduled program...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah, a good shepherd. Nice.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

So - after a long wait, the Ready2Rout system finally came late this week. My plan was to use the PC890 router i already had in it - they built the Ready2Rout sized for the PC7518 router, but they sell adapter inserts for their router lift to accommodate 3.5" routers. I decided that this seemed a bit iffy, so I purchased the larger router body and put it in - now it's quite solid. (I think some have found similar issues with adapter inserts for CNC routers as well - there's a LOT going on there as far as vibration and so on). I'm not sure I like the PC7518 so much - it requires 2 wrenches for bit changes - no button (or ratcheting switch a la Festool) to hold the shaft in place - kind of a pain. Guess I'll be getting an off-set wrench. i do like the soft-start, and the thing is a BEAST - powerful!

I am mounting the system where my old Incra fence and lift system was on my table saw extension, so I had to drill some holes and buy some mounting bolts/knobs (the Incra had its own special mount on the back of the extension). I bought a few 5/16" mounting knobs and bolts to handle that. It's now more solid than my Incra system was. 

Next Wave makes two different sizes of plates for their lift system - I got the one that matched my old Incra plate. The radius on the corners is a little different, but it's ok. The fit is fine. I had to shim the new plate to bring it up to be level with the table top, but that wasn't hard. My Incra system had adjustment screws, and the Ready2Rout has holes in the 4 corners for screwing it down, but no adjustment screws. I don't intend to be taking it out of the table - it's amazingly easy to raise the router up for bit changing. 

The system has 3 CNC-type stepper motors - 2 on the lift and one on the fence. I guess this is me sticking my toes into the CNC world... They're pretty speedy at moving the router and fence where you need them to be - and you can control the movement speeds with pre-sets or with the color touchscreen panel. 

It came with a calibration plate, which allows you to zero the router bit height and the fence's distance from the bit. That took me a minute or two to sort out, but once I did, it's ridiculously easy to use and just takes a second or two. You put the magnetic probe on the bit, touch the plate to the bit to confirm the setup, run the app, and it is perfectly zeroed out - do it once for height and once for fence distance. This is one of the strengths of the system - the ability to set a zero point and work off of that. 

Dust collection - I didn't get their hose - probably should have. I bought a little adapter for the dust port that my Festool vac hose can fit in. It's ok. I have an under-table dust cabinet from my old system, but it isn't quite tall enough to fit the new system - so I have to sort out how to make it work. I probably will just add a couple of inches of wood on top of it to extend it a bit, but it should work. By doing that, my central dust collector gets most of the debris, and my Festool CT36 gets a much smaller amount. Those bags are expensive... 

So - first test cut... drum roll... I zeroed it, set the bit size, set it to cut a 1/4" deep dado 1" from the edge of the work piece... and by caliper measurement that's EXACTLY what I got. I am totally impressed, and excited about what's to come. Can't wait to try out the built-in apps. Bummer that I'm busy for the next few days and I have to be in DC for an event... but it's been so long since I said I'd be ordering it that I wanted to write back and say it was in and working well. 

Props to Matt at Next Wave's customer service for helping me with a few questions... VERY helpful and patient.

Any questions? I can already see that it's going to work for what I want it to do. My first project will be a box-joint box that I'm making for a relative - this should be perfect for that... but that's a week or so away. 

Larry


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations...great success with it...


----------



## copythat (Oct 16, 2016)

Larry,
I just ordered the Ready2Lift and Ready2 Touch controller from Woodcraft. I had a 10% off coupon which basically paid for tax and shipping. I did not order the Ready2Rout because I plan to use the lift with my Incra Ultra. I’m curious as to what more you think about the system. I saw that you weren’t happy with the 7518 bit changes. Infinity Cutting Tools sells a nice chuck that replaces the factory chuck and bit changes are performed with a single allen wrench. I tried to post the URL but I don't have ten posts so the system won't let me. Anyhow, the Model QCC-POR fits the 7518. Perhaps this would be better for you than offset wrenches. I ordered it right after I ordered the lift. I read how your Ready2Lift did not fit in the corners of your Incra plate opening. May I ask how bad the fit was? I ordered the Incra 27" x 43" offset table top and will cancel it depending on what you tell me. Again, congratulation! Please let me know what you think of the system!
Rob


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi, Rob,

Just saw your post - I've been down with a nasty cold for the past few days...

The fit really isn't too bad considering they're from different manufacturers. In fact, until you mentioned it, I had forgotten about it. The gap between the R2L plate and the table is non-existant all around, except in the corners. The radius is just slightly different - but the gap is, I'm embarrassed to say, probably only 1/32" - not even worth mentioning. I would not have noticed if I hadn't been fitting it into a slot that I had cut for the Woodpecker's plate. I tried to measure the gap, but I couldn't even get the calipers in there. My thumbnail fits in... it's fine. No worries at all. I keep saying that it's an Incra plate - but it's a Woodpecker's plate - I mix the two up... not sure why.

I'll look into the Infinity chuck. Thanks for the pointer. I DID get some off-set wrenches, but I've been so busy - and ill - that I haven't even opened them.

I'm not all that happy with the R2R fence itself with regard to its construction and use. The gap for the bit is too wide (3"), so you have to make an auxiliary fence for it. Working on that now, but even finding bolts that will work was a challenge. Neither Woodcraft nor Rockler had anything, so I bought Woodcraft's smallest 1/4-20 flat-head bolt, cut them down with the Dremel, and some Woodpecker flat nuts, and then I had to get some phenolic plywood, cut it down, and am ready to drill and install. I like the ability, a la my Incra fence, to widen or narrow the gap on the fence. The aux fence will help with that. Also, the bit opening is to big for smaller parts - they tend to get caught on the edge of the opening as you push it through. I don't think it's safe like that - but maybe that's just because I'm used to being able to widen/narrow the gap as appropriate for whatever bit you're using. Or maybe it's just me... 

Another issue I had with the R2L plate - I had to manufacture some shims to level it with my table. I probably cut the recess too deep in the first place, but i thought it was odd that the R2L plate doesn't have any way to be leveled. I got it to be "ok" - but I probably will want to add some adjustment plates of some kind on each corner. I think I saw that Jessem sells something like that. 

Did you get the touch plate? That, to me, is the coolest thing about the whole system. You zero it out with the plate, set it to cut the depth (and distance from the fence in my case) you want, and that is simply what you get. I would recommend the plate.

I, thus far, am happy with the purchase. I wish I didn't need to add an aux fence. I bought a Kreg stop (the straight one, not the funky curve one - that won't work with the aux fence) to let me do stopped dados (for box bottoms, etc). That seems to work ok. I am so used to having the Incra system, where you can set all kinds of stops on their teeth system. I don't see any way to adapt that to the R2R fence. That would be cool. 

I am used to having a dust box around my router below my table, but i haven't adapted my current box to fit - the R2L extends lower than my old Incra lift did. I think I just need to add some kind of extension to the box between it and the table bottom. 

So - the fit should be ok. I was a little surprised by the gap, but it is honestly so small a difference that you won't notice it after 5 minutes. As I say, I had forgotten about it entirely. 

Let me know how it goes!

Larry


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Larry, please keep us posted on your experience with this unit. I've just moved into a new house and, once boxes are unpacked, I may have room for a small shop in the double-car garage. Like you, there's not much time to do the things manually that a machine can do for me automatically. As a beginner woodworker, I feel like I'm on the cusp of making a breakthrough in making projects that look more like real woodworking than like nailed together 2x4s from Lowe's.


----------



## copythat (Oct 16, 2016)

Larry,

Thanks for the info. I hope you start to feel better soon. I did get the touch plate but had to order it separately because it does not come with the Ready2Lift or Ready2 Touch Screen. I too thought that was one of the biggest selling points of the entire system.

I can't wait for the whole thing to get in so I can start using it. I plan to build a somewhat fancy enclosure for the Incra stand like some of the ones I've seen on Lumberjock. I also plan to build some double dovetail boxes using the Incra Ultra and the new lift . . . hey, Christmas is coming after all! Anyhow, I'm going back to the books. I will be so glad when school is over in November!


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

So... I finished my first project with the Ready2Rout system - it was mostly a success - photo attached. Notice from the picture that the top and bottom joints are a little larger than the others - I think it's because the wood wasn't precisely an increment of the 1/2" bit. Oops... I was making the box to fit a precise dimension required for my relative's Mexican Train domino set. The woods are Zebrawood (front/back), Purpleheart (top, bottom, tray) and Wenge (sides). The inlay was so slick to put in - measure the thickness and width of the inlay, distance from the fence, and off you go. I used the Festool Surfix finishing system, heavy duty finish, on the box - looks and feels nice. 

The touchplate on the R2R system is amazing in its usefulness. You DO have to use it every time you change bits, and it is a little funky to get used to. You have to wrap one surface in thin tape to avoid metal contact with the router base, or it shows a false-positive contact. Once you do that, you're good to go and it works as expected. 

I was able to get my under-table old dust collection box to fit on it, and it works ok. I learned the joys of Upcut spiral router bits on this project - HUGE improvement in cutting on everything - especially Wenge. 

I still have to sort out how much extra space for glue to allow - and you have to program that into the system. I was doing trial and error, and I think I overdid it a smidge at .010" - Probably .005-7" would be better. 

So - for my first box ever - not TOO bad, I don't think... 

Any questions on the Ready2Rout system?

Larry


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Larry you did great ! Looks perfect too me


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks, Rick - perfection isn't quite there, but it was certainly fun to do. I had not really made boxes before... in the process I discovered that my Delta Unisaw is EVER SO SLIGHTLY mis-aligned, so I have to re-square the miter slot/top to the blade again, and probably the Biesemeyer rip fence as well. I'm maybe 1/64th or less out of alignment - which doesn't show on most stuff, but on a box where you're seeing the corners, it's noticeable to me, and I think it actually compounds as you put the joints together. 

With the Ready2Rout being all digital, I'm finding that PRECISE measurements are required - like digitally precise. You almost have to think of it as a CNC because it wants to know EXACTLY how thick and wide pieces are. I use my digital micrometer a LOT on this project... I added a Wixey WR700 table saw digital readout to the saw, and I like that a lot... Heading toward a CNC machine in a year or so, I think/hope. I already have orders for several more such projects, so I think I'm locked in to this sort of thing now.


----------

